# Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine Schwester



## MrBrownie (10. Mai 2011)

hey  leute meine schwester hatte gestern geburtstag wir feuiern aber erst heute jetz such ich auf die schnelle noch ein geschenk man sollte es nicht übers internet bestelen müssen, meine schwester ist 25 und sie ist im 1sten monat schwanger ich hatte an ein lätzchen oder soetwas gedacht aber ich bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Mai 2011)

Bügeleisen. Moment, das schenke ich meiner Mutter.

Öhm...

Bügelbrett?


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2011)

Geh zu Ernstings Family .. hol dir da ein Geschenkgutschein in einem von dir gewünschten Wert 20-40 € und geb den deiner Schwester, damit kann sie mehr mit anstellen als mit einem einzelnen Lätzchen


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Mai 2011)

Nunmal ernsthaft.

Ein Lotto-Quicktipp find zumindest ich äußerst spannend.

Ähnlich ein Restaurantbesuch.


----------



## Saalia (10. Mai 2011)

auch wenn ich hier gesteinigt werde, aber erster monat und was fürs baby schenken? hab sowas schon böse nach hinten losgehen sehen...

Schenk ihr nen IKEA gutschein, den kann sie universal für beides einsetzen


----------



## floppydrive (10. Mai 2011)

Einen Vibrator, sowas ist perfekt, er macht einen schlanken Fuss, sieht super aus als Dekorationselement auf dem Nachttisch und noch dazu hilft er bei der Entspannung, es gibt nichts besseres!


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2011)

Na ja... Ich find das mit dem ersten Monat und Babygeschenk auch etwas zu früh - die Lätzchen kannste immer noch zur Geburt kaufen (oder Bodies - gibt z.B. ganz süße, wo "Abi 2027" (mittlerweile wohl schon wieder später) draufsteht, hab ich für meine Cousine gekauft.

Am einfachsten wäre wohl tatsächlich ein Gutschein, von Ernstings Family, Kaufhof oder so. Da kann sie sich was aussuchen (und wenn sie dann später wirklich was für's Baby kaufen will oder doch vorher lieber ein paar Schwangerschaftshosen, ist es ihre Sache), du kaufst nichts Nutzloses etc.


----------



## Jordin (10. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Einen Vibrator, sowas ist perfekt, er macht einen schlanken Fuss, sieht super aus als Dekorationselement auf dem Nachttisch und noch dazu hilft er bei der Entspannung, es gibt nichts besseres!



*Er *weiß wovon er spricht... 


Deine Schwester hat Geburtstag! Watt willst'e da mit nem Lätzchen um die Ecke kommen? Soll sie sich das umhängen? 
Besorg *ihr* was, mit dem Schlabberlätzchen kannst'e zur Babyparty in 8 Monaten kommen. 

 Druck ihr doch diesen Thread aus, dann sieht sie, wie sehr du dir Gedanken um sie machst ...


----------



## Falathrim (10. Mai 2011)

Ein Maxipack Kondome und eine Geschenkkarte "Damits nächstes Mal besser klappt"


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Lätzchen ist ja auch das geilste... ich lach mich schlapp 

Ich mein für ein Kind -wenns denn mal geboren ist - ist es sicherlich nicht schlecht.
Aber man schenkt ja auch keinen Kinderwagen wenn das Kind noch gar nicht da ist.

Also ich würd vllt eher an irgendwas süßes denken, z.B. eine Pralinenpackung der besseren Sorte. In der Schwangerschaft essen Frauen doch viel Süßes oder nicht?
Ich glaub da war mal was... dazu dann Blumen oder so.


----------



## Jordin (10. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> In der Schwangerschaft essen Frauen doch viel Süßes oder nicht?


... nicht nur während der Schwangerschaft *hust* Aber ich seh schon, du machst Frauen glücklich 




> dazu dann Blumen oder so.


Obwohl... ob das zusammen schmeckt?


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Mai 2011)

Und wo is das Dressing?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. Mai 2011)

für irgendwo, irgendwas einen gutschein. auch wenn es ein gutschein von hugendubel oder so ist. macht man meiner meinung nie was falsch, mit gutscheinen.


----------



## Sin (10. Mai 2011)

MrBrownie schrieb:


> hey leute meine schwester hatte gestern geburtstag wir feuiern aber erst heute jetz such ich auf die schnelle noch ein geschenk man sollte es nicht übers internet bestelen müssen, meine schwester ist 25 und sie ist im 1sten monat schwanger ich hatte an ein lätzchen oder soetwas gedacht aber ich bin mir nicht sicher



Also diese aussage ist in etwa vergleichbar mit: Hey leute, ich habe ein Auto das 25 Jahre alt ist, der hintere rechte Reifen hat einen Platten, welchen Sprit muss ich tanken?

Mein Tipp: Schau z.B. mal bei Groupon, vielleicht gibt es da einen Beauty Gutschein im Angebot für deine Stadt, oder ein Massagegutschein. Wenn sie das kind erfolgreich austrägt und dann im 9. Monat wirft, kann sie vorab mit sicherheit schon ein wenig entspannung gebrauchen. Und so schenkst du ihr etwas und nicht dem Kind.


----------



## Jordin (10. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Und wo is das Dressing?



*Hust* ... bereits ... *räupser* nunja ... <PIEP> *wegguck*


----------



## RedShirt (10. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> ... nicht nur während der Schwangerschaft *hust* Aber ich seh schon, du machst Frauen glücklich



Ne, er macht sie fett   

@TE
Ich würd Blumen immer bevorzugen - man macht nie was falsch damit und sie sind vergänglich.
Man denke an die beliebten Brotbackautomaten usw, die dann im Keller vergammeln.
Geht ja um die Geste, nicht den Inhalt.
Ansonsten geben bei Hochzeiten ja Brautpaare z.B: auch gern Wunschlisten raus, was noch gebraucht wird.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> ... nicht nur während der Schwangerschaft *hust* Aber ich seh schon, du machst Frauen glücklich
> 
> 
> 
> Obwohl... ob das zusammen schmeckt?



Haha, na wenn man damit Frauen immer so einfach glücklich machen könnte, hätt ich warscheinlich nen Harem hier. 

Ich finde aber Pralinen oder andere Schokoladigen Geschenke und dazu Blumen, das kommt in 80% aller Fälle gut an. 
Das ist einfach immer so, damit kann man nix falsch machen. Es sei denn man schenkt seit 5 Jahren jedes Jahr immer genau diese beiden Sachen, dann wirds wohl irgendwann langweilig.

Ansonsten bieten sich auch immer Gutscheine an, wenn man nicht weiß was man kaufen soll. Dann kann sich die betroffene Person selbst das suchen, was sie möchte und bekommt es bezahlt.


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Gutscheine sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert meine Lieben.

Mit einem Gutschein gibt man immer zu, dass man sich nicht viele Gedanken gemacht hat, bzw das man den Beschenkten nicht gut genug kenne, um zu wissen, was ihn glücklich mache. 
Ein Gutschein ist immer eine Verzweiflungstat, die meistens uns Männer nachgesehen wird, wenn der Wert und auch die Richtung ungefähr stimmt (Parfum, Schmuck, Klamotten - bloss nicht Haushaltsgeräte, Bücher oder Möbel).


Ein richtiges Geschenk bedeutet auch, dass du etwas gefunden hast, von dem du glaubst, dass es ein brauchbarer Gegenstand ist, über den sich der Beschenkte freuen würde.





Graf Zahl hat ja auch nicht immer das ganze Alphabet in seiner Manteltasche zum verkaufen ;P


----------



## shadow24 (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ein Gutschein ist immer eine Verzweiflungstat, die meistens uns Männer nachgesehen wird, wenn der Wert und auch die Richtung ungefähr stimmt




sehr schön ausgedrückt
aber wenn ich mal den wert eines lätzchens in einen gutschein umwandel,dann macht sich der te heute einen feind,falls er tatsächlich das besorgen sollte...
übrigens gibts sogar geschwister die wissen was der bruder/die schwester für ein musikgeschmack haben oder welche bücher sie gerne lesen.hätte ja was persönliches...ein anderer tip wäre auch:frag eure mutter(nicht den vater,denn der steht höchstwahrscheinlich genauso ratlos wie du vor dem problem.oder er hat schon ein lätzchen gekauft)

aber da du ja schon ein babyutensil in aussicht gestellt hast, besorge ihr lieber ein gutschein in höhe ihres alters...


----------



## floppydrive (10. Mai 2011)

Wir haben uns schon für den Vibrator entschieden Leute, weitere Vorschläge sind unsinnig


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Gutscheine sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert meine Lieben.
> 
> Mit einem Gutschein gibt man immer zu, dass man sich nicht viele Gedanken gemacht hat, bzw das man den Beschenkten nicht gut genug kenne, um zu wissen, was ihn glücklich mache.
> Ein Gutschein ist immer eine Verzweiflungstat, die meistens uns Männer nachgesehen wird, wenn der Wert und auch die Richtung ungefähr stimmt (Parfum, Schmuck, Klamotten - bloss nicht Haushaltsgeräte, Bücher oder Möbel).
> ...




Also, ganz ehrlich? Würdest du mir einen Gutschein für unseren Buchladen schicken, ich würde dir um den Hals fallen und dir erst mal nen fetten Kuss verpassen.  Mit einem Gutschein für Schmuck dagegen könntest mich verjagen, Parfum genau so.
Also nicht immer von der Standardfrau ausgehen, es gibt solche und solche.

Fände auch den Gutschein am besten... oder Pralinen (aber dann auch bitte welche, die sie mag - wenn sie zB Nougat nicht mag sind Belgische Meeresfrüchte ne schlechte Idee) und Blumen. Was du nimmst, ist dann aber im Endeffekt deine Sa he, du (solltest) sie ja besser kennen als wir.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2011)

Also ich find auch nicht, dass Gutscheine unpersönlich sind - es kommt halt drauf an, welchen Laden man nimmt. Schenkt man mir nen Gutschein für Schmuck, Klamotten oder so, wär ich auch nicht so begeistert, gibt's nen Gutschein von der Buchhandlung oder vom Mediamarkt, freu ich mir nen Ast ab.

Blumen find ich hirnrissig. Erstens ist die Frage, ob die Schwester die bestimmten Blumen überhaupt mag, zweitens gehn die eh kaputt und sind nutzlos.

Bei Pralinen wäre ich vorsichtig, Stichwort Schwangerschaftsdiabetes


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Gutscheine sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert meine Lieben.
> 
> Mit einem Gutschein gibt man immer zu, dass man sich nicht viele Gedanken gemacht hat, bzw das man den Beschenkten nicht gut genug kenne, um zu wissen, was ihn glücklich mache.
> Ein Gutschein ist immer eine Verzweiflungstat, die meistens uns Männer nachgesehen wird, wenn der Wert und auch die Richtung ungefähr stimmt (Parfum, Schmuck, Klamotten - bloss nicht Haushaltsgeräte, Bücher oder Möbel).
> ...



Finde nicht, dass es eine verzweiflungstat ist. Man kann doch zugeben dass man nicht wusste, was man besorgen soll?
Ich mach mir schließlich nicht den ganzen Tag gedanken was ich wem schenken soll. Oft hat man auch nicht die Zeit kurzfristig was zu finden.

Gerade bei engen Freunden oder Verwandten finde ich das durchaus legitim weil jeder weiß, dass es eben nicht immer so leicht ist mit nem perfekten Geschenk und man nimmt sich sowas nicht übel.
Wenn man einen Gutschein der neuen Freundin schenkt, ok... das kommt vielleicht nicht so gut...


----------



## Lakor (10. Mai 2011)

Also zum Thema Gutschein, um da an eine Idee anzuknüpfen:

Einen Ikea Gutschein mit dem Versprechen den Gegenstand auch für sie aufzubauen.

Da hat sie etwas in einem materiellen Wert und einen (bei manchen Bauten) unschätzbar Ideellen Wert.

Damit zeigst du dass du weder Kosten noch Mühe scheust und sie hat etwas davon. Spätestens beim Babybett kann sie den Angebot dann ziemlich gut einlösen.

Hf&Gl beim Basteln


----------



## xdave78 (10. Mai 2011)

Naja man kann ja auch selber Gutscheine basteln..zB für ein Essen, auf ein Eis oder so. Ist um Einiges persönlicher, kostet (erstma) nix und kommt meistens gut an. Zwar hab ichs bei meiner Schwester noch nicht probiert, aber bei meiner Freundin klappt das immer^^


----------



## Deanne (10. Mai 2011)

*Ich hoffe, du liest das hier noch und es ist noch nicht zu spät.*

Pralinen finde ich weniger geeignet, da sich der Geschmack vieler werdender Mütter besonders zu Beginn der Schwangerschaft stark verändert. Manche ekeln sich plötzlich vor Sachen, die sie früher gerne gegessen haben und umgekehrt. Zudem ist das Wetter momentan nicht besonders geeignet, um Pralinen zu transportieren. Es seie denn, du willst ihr einen lauwarmen Kakao schenken.

Geschenke für das Baby finde ich auch nicht so gut, da in dieser Phase der Schwangerschaft noch sehr viel passieren kann. Ich will nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber man muss mit allem rechnen und zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wird sie eh noch keinen sonderlich großen Bezug zu ihrem Kind haben. 
Warte lieber erst mal ab und schenke ihr in ein paar Monaten etwas Schönes, dann weißt du vielleicht auch, welches Geschlecht das Kind hat.

Mein Tipp:

Kaufe ihr etwas, womit sie sich selbst verwöhnen kann. Deine Schwester befindet sich in einer wunderschönen Phase und jede Frau nimmt ihren Körper in dieser Zeit viel bewusster wahr. Wie wäre es mit einer schönen Bodylotion, die toll riecht und reichhaltig pflegt? In der Schwangerschaft verändert sich auch die Haut und wird stark strapaziert, da wird sie sich über eine feuchtigkeitsspendende Lotion sicherlich freuen.


----------



## Jordin (10. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kaufe ihr etwas, womit sie sich selbst verwöhnen kann. Deine Schwester befindet sich in einer wunderschönen Phase und jede Frau nimmt ihren Körper in dieser Zeit viel bewusster wahr.



... die Idee hatte floppy (S.1, #6) auch schon


----------



## MrBrownie (10. Mai 2011)

so ich hab mich jetzt für frei pflegeöl entschieden danke für die schnellen antworten und nächstes jahr bin ich auch betimmt schneller wie heißt es so schön man lernt ja aus Fehlern *g*


----------

